# jerseys fox y troy lee designs en gdl...



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

este es mi primer post.. ke tal... voy seguido a guadalajara y no he encontrado(tampoco he buscado mucho), una tienda de bicis que venda jersey fox o troy lee designs. alguien que me pueda ayudar gracias....


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

bienvenido!
(aunque no te puedo ayudar con tu consulta  )


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

En guadalajara no se, yo los he coprado de beyondbikes por internet, casi siempre los tienen en barata, aunque este es un producto con el que quedan mal seguido puesto que mucha gente los compra.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Solo conozco que vendan en Bici 5 aqui por el DF. Chance puedas pedir uno y que te lo envien via Estafeta. http://www.bicicinco.com/


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Ve a Marti y busca entre los jersey de fut en descuento... No hay Troy Lee o Fox, pero seguro que encuentras algo que hace lo mismo, pero mas barato.

Ahora que si buscas uno de XC con bolsillos atras y cierre completo, pues ya es otro pex.
bicicinco es tu mejor opcion... En el DF también está Transvision Bike. Ellos también manejan Fox, pero pues tu buscas en GDL.

Bienvenido!!


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

La tienda de Specialized que está en Rafael Sanzio tiene ropa Fox, no sé como anden en precios. Había una tienda de Troy Lee en Av. Hidalgo, pero se cambiaron no sé adonde, a pesar de que la mayoría de la ropa era de moto, también tenían de ciclismo.
Suerte.


----------



## zapobiker (Jan 18, 2007)

La tienda que menciona doccoraje se llama bike city. Si tienen ropa Fox, la vi ayer que los visite buscando unos shorts..

Marcales al 333 673 2852.

Saludos


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

gracias amigos..en 10 dias voy a andar por alla por gdl y de seguro voy a buscar estas tiendas y le voy a caer para comprarme unas jerseys:thumbsup:


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

pues efectivamente, ya regrese de gdl y fui a esa tienda bikecity. esta esta como a unas tres cuadras de galerias. efectivamente tienen ropa fox.... me cuaje y me traje varios jerseys y varios pares de guantes. en precios andan muy bien la verdad, me sorprendieron los precios. gracias pos la recomendacion. no va a ser la ultima ves que vaya a gdl y me eche la vuelta por bike city


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Proposito De Este Foro*

rrl: me alegra que hayas encontrado lo que buscabas en bike city.

Creo que este es el verdadero proposito de foros como este, en donde cada quien da su opinion o sugerencias y asi se puede tomar decisiones con mas puntos de vista y con una vision mas amplia.

Saludos a todos los que continuamente aportan ideas positivas y nos ayudan con sus consejos y conocimientos.

Saludos


----------

